# alternate browser for os 9



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a buddy with OS9 and a gmail account and he wants it to work.

Is there a version of mozilla or firefox for OS9 because I went to the site and the only download was for 10.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Firefox is a nice browser and it's what I use now (from Linux). However, I don't think anyone has ported it to Mac OS 9. There is a version of Mozilla for Mac OS 9, but it was buggy. The browser I used when I had to get online from Mac OS 9.1 (driver issues in Linux) was WaMCom. Most of the time it would let me into my gmail account.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks dude helped my mac laden buddy out alot, even though I suggested Yellow Dog and mozilla, he likes OS9, so now hes got gmail.

Thanks.


----------



## alexxx (Oct 28, 2004)

*how do i make my own thread?*

how do i make my own thread?


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I really should flame you right now but I would prefer you PM me (by clicking on my avatar then clicking on send this member a message via PM) And then ask me your question.


Nobody answer his question on this thread we are talking about OS9 nothing else. (Sorry for being evil)


----------

